# Members' Pipe: Payment Thread



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Please read the entire post:
*
We will be sending a confirmed number of participants (meaning PAID participants) and selected options to Johs by January 12th*

The pipe has been decided and 25 participants confirmed. As has been stated, the cost is $90 ($75 for the pipe and $15 for extra costs -- shipping, transfer fees).

*[email protected] IS REQUIRED.* There is just no other way to keep both the simplicity and security that [email protected] offers. I know there will be some of you that signed up that do not have [email protected] Do not let that stop you. Just post in the thread saying what is up and someone should step up to front for you. If no one does, then I will.

When sending money via [email protected], in order to avoid fees, send the money as "payment owed." Under the amount and rate boxes, there are two tabs: Purchase and Personal. Click Personal and then click Payment Owed. No one is purchasing anything from me. We are simply pooling our payments to send on to Johs.

If you are sending payment for multiple people. please make that clear in the Notes field. For those putting in on DQ's pipe, I believe Plexiprs is coordinating that and would prefer the funds sent to him where he will then pass them on to me in one lump sum.

*Stem Options*
David has informed me that Johs will allow various, individualized options for the stems. These will be made clear on Tuesday. If you would like to wait until then to send money, that is fine. Otherwise, you can pay now and just tell me what you would like later on. I will be sure to post the options as soon as David tells me.

Note that while technically the deadline to get in on this has passed, if you have not committed but would like to, let me know by January 12th and we can make it happen.

*Funds can be sent to: rlaliberty[at]gmail[dot]com

*Any questions, either post in here or shoot me a PM. I will be checking both frequently.

I will be updating this list as funds come in:

1. Alpedhuez55
2. blueeyedbum
3. DarHin
4. Davetopay
5. David M *PAID*
6. dj1340
7. drastic_quench
8. garydh2000
9. madurolover 
10. plexiprs 
11. Pugsley
12. Requiem
13. rlaliberty *PAID*
14. robofan
15. ShamWow
16. SmokinDragon
17. Stench
18. vu2vu
19. zitro_joe
20. Z.Kramer
21. Zeabed
22. Adrenalize
23. KetherInMalkuth
24. shuckins
25. bfox

For some excellent theorizing on the aesthetics of the pipe, please see David's information thread: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/262260-puff-group-pipe-information.html


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for taking the lead on this, and thanks again to all of those who've chipped in for my pipe.

I'll be posting my stem choice on Tuesday. Sounds like there's another option Mogens came up with, and I'm intrigued.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Payment for TWO sent. Options sound interesting ...... can't wait!!


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

Both payments sent. $90 for the pipe and $10 for DQ's pipe.


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

payment sent!

i haven't gotten a pm from plexi about making my contribution yet.

thanks for letting me join!!

ron


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for the quick responses, guys.

1. Alpedhuez55
2. blueeyedbum
3. DarHin
4. Davetopay
5. David M PAID
6. dj1340
7. drastic_quench PAID
8. garydh2000
9. madurolover
10. plexiprs PAID
11. Pugsley PAID
12. Requiem
13. rlaliberty PAID
14. robofan
15. ShamWow
16. SmokinDragon
17. Stench
18. vu2vu
19. zitro_joe
20. Z.Kramer
21. bfox
22. Adrenalize
23. KetherInMalkuth PAID
24. shuckins PAID


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Payment sent, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

ADDENDUM: Please, if you do not have a shipping address on file with [email protected], can you include it in the Notes field? I will be PMing all those who have sent money so far. Thanks!


----------



## SmokinDragon (May 31, 2009)

waiting for tues...

stinks that there are choices for stems, all the same pipe is kinda better..


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

It was pointed out to me that [email protected] does not include addresses when sending personal funds. Thus, I would appreciate it if you included your address in the notes field. Also, please include your Puff.com handle.
Thanks!


----------



## vu2vu (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for letting a newbie like myself join in on purchase. Payment sent!


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

1. Alpedhuez55
2. blueeyedbum
3. DarHin PAID
4. Davetopay
5. David M PAID
6. dj1340
7. drastic_quench PAID
8. garydh2000
9. madurolover
10. plexiprs PAID
11. Pugsley PAID
12. Requiem
13. rlaliberty PAID
14. robofan
15. ShamWow
16. SmokinDragon
17. Stench
18. vu2vu PAID
19. zitro_joe
20. Z.Kramer
21. bfox
22. Adrenalize
23. KetherInMalkuth PAID
24. shuckins PAID


----------



## bfox (Oct 7, 2009)

Sending Payment now .

Thanks Bill


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

All Monies sent!!


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

This is going incredibly smooth..

1. Alpedhuez55
2. blueeyedbum
3. DarHin PAID
4. Davetopay
5. David M PAID
6. dj1340 PAID
7. drastic_quench PAID
8. garydh2000
9. madurolover
10. plexiprs PAID
11. Pugsley PAID
12. Requiem
13. rlaliberty PAID
14. robofan PAID
15. ShamWow
16. SmokinDragon
17. Stench
18. vu2vu PAID
19. zitro_joe
20. Z.Kramer
21. bfox PAID
22. Adrenalize
23. KetherInMalkuth PAID
24. shuckins PAID


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

payment sent for blueyedbum and Madurolover.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I will wait to see options before sending payment.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

on the cell right now. I'll get this out when I get home from tonight work.


----------



## Adrenalize (Aug 24, 2009)

All payed up!


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

UPDATE:


1. Alpedhuez55
2. blueeyedbum PAID
3. DarHin PAID
4. Davetopay
5. David M PAID
6. dj1340 PAID
7. drastic_quench PAID
8. garydh2000
9. madurolover PAID
10. plexiprs PAID
11. Pugsley PAID
12. Requiem
13. rlaliberty PAID
14. robofan PAID
15. ShamWow
16. SmokinDragon
17. Stench
18. vu2vu PAID
19. zitro_joe
20. Z.Kramer
21. bfox PAID
22. Adrenalize PAID
23. KetherInMalkuth PAID
24. shuckins PAID

I can't wait to see what the stem options are.


----------



## GrEg NiCe (Sep 25, 2009)

Don't want to be a pain in the you know what, but is it still possible to purchase the pipe?


----------



## ShamWow (Jan 17, 2009)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I will wait to see options before sending payment.


ditto....

I will also need a ****** sponser to whom I will mail my check. Thanks.

Ed


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll use my wife's ******, but she's been sick in bed for the last 2 days, and I don´t dare to bring it up. Tomorrow or after I'll make the payment.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

$ENT


----------



## GrEg NiCe (Sep 25, 2009)

Payment sent. Thanks again for allowing the late entry.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

David just informed me that Johs will not be able to get to his shop today. Apparently a huge storm is hitting Denmark and he is completely snowed in. Hopefully he can get out there tomorrow.

UPDATE:

1. Alpedhuez55
2. blueeyedbum PAID
3. DarHin PAID
4. Davetopay
5. David M PAID
6. dj1340 PAID
7. drastic_quench PAID
8. garydh2000
9. madurolover PAID
10. plexiprs PAID
11. Pugsley PAID
12. Requiem
13. rlaliberty PAID
14. robofan PAID
15. ShamWow
16. SmokinDragon
17. Stench
18. vu2vu PAID
19. zitro_joe PAID
20. Z.Kramer
21. bfox PAID
22. Adrenalize PAID
23. KetherInMalkuth PAID
24. shuckins PAID
25. Greg Nice PAID


----------



## SmokinDragon (May 31, 2009)

$$$


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

$$$ sent!


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

We're still waiting on a response from Johs. The weather hasn't really lightened much. Hopefully soon. The deadline will be extended however long it needs to be.

UPDATED LIST: Note, I've decided to rearrange things a little as to make it easier to read. Also, it should be made clear the numbers next to your name mean NOTHING in regards to what pipe you will receive. They are simply in the order in which I entered them, nothing more.

2. blueeyedbum *PAID*
3. DarHin* PAID*
5. David M *PAID*
6. dj1340 *PAID*
7. drastic_quench *PAID*
9. madurolover* PAID*
10. plexiprs* PAID*
11. Pugsley *PAID*
13. rlaliberty* PAID*
14. robofan *PAID*
16. SmokinDragon *PAID*
17. Stench *PAID*
18. vu2vu *PAID*
19. zitro_joe *PAID*
21. bfox *PAID*
22. Adrenalize* PAID*
23. KetherInMalkuth* PAID*
24. shuckins *PAID*
25. Greg Nice* PAID*
1. Alpedhuez55
4. Davetopay
8. garydh2000
12. Requiem
20. Z.Kramer
15. ShamWow


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Today was PAYDAY!!!!!

Filthy lucre has been sent via [email protected]@l.


Did I miss a post about stem choice?


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

David, got your money. As for stem choice, Denmark was hit with a big storm and Johs hasn't been able to get to the shop to see what he can do. Updates will come as soon as possible.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

rlaliberty said:


> David, got your money. As for stem choice, Denmark was hit with a big storm and Johs hasn't been able to get to the shop to see what he can do. Updates will come as soon as possible.


Very cool. Just making sure I didn't miss something while at work.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

rlaliberty said:


> We're still waiting on a response from Johs. The weather hasn't really lightened much. Hopefully soon.


Seems like they are taking it on the chops over there.

BBC News - Severe weather continues to grip the UK and cause havoc


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

It's all that global warming......


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Patience young grasshopper.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

I'd like to quote David from the info thread in case anyone missed it:



> Johs is MIA fellas. I guess that winter storm not only kicked Denmark in the butt but also caused some havoc in his schedule. I sent him emails and I am certain we will hear from him soon. Probably after he either digs himself out or the snow melts, either or should happen within the next few days.
> 
> If I dont hear from him by the end of the weekend I will give him a call.
> 
> Thank heavens we are pipe smokers or else one would assume we'd get impatient.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Knowing how many churchwardens Mogens makes and sells, I wouldn't be a bit surprised if the new option was for a churchwarden stem.

I may be totally wrong, but that's my guess.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

If we had the option to pony up some extra money and get both a short stem and churchwarden, I'd be sending another payment in a heartbeat.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

I dunno...I really wouldn't get your hopes up about a churchwarden stem. I imagine for options it'll be more stuff like plain stem or with some sort of band


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I don't even like churchwardens, myself. I hope it's another sort of band or something.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Think colors or multi-colored acrylics for the stem options. No matter, it is all good!


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey Everybody,

I have not been able to get in touch with Joh's for the past week.
He has yet to respond to my emails and now his cell-phone is constantly busy.

I trust he is alright however based on the previous precise interaction we had, this does seem out of character.

I am asking a few people (including Bear) who may have heard form him the past few days to let us know if they have spoken to him recently.

Beyond that, we will just continue waiting and exercising our stellar ability to be patient.


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Re-post from Pipe Info thread.

Just heard from Johs and he apologized for being out of touch.
He said he has mocked up two different variations on the mouthpiece and he will try to send the images from his brothers computer.

Hopefully that means today or tomorrow.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Great news.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Glad to hear he is doing OK


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

2. blueeyedbum PAID
3. DarHin PAID
5. David M PAID
6. dj1340 PAID
7. drastic_quench PAID
9. madurolover PAID
10. plexiprs PAID
11. Pugsley PAID
13. rlaliberty PAID
14. robofan PAID
16. SmokinDragon PAID
17. Stench PAID
18. vu2vu PAID
19. zitro_joe PAID
21. bfox PAID
22. Adrenalize PAID
23. KetherInMalkuth PAID
24. shuckins PAID
25. Greg Nice PAID
15. ShamWow PAID
4. Davetopay PAID
1. Alpedhuez55
8. garydh2000
12. Requiem
20. Z.Kramer


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

One more member down.

2. blueeyedbum PAID
3. DarHin PAID
5. David M PAID
6. dj1340 PAID
7. drastic_quench PAID
9. madurolover PAID
10. plexiprs PAID
11. Pugsley PAID
13. rlaliberty PAID
14. robofan PAID
16. SmokinDragon PAID
17. Stench PAID
18. vu2vu PAID
19. zitro_joe PAID
21. bfox PAID
22. Adrenalize PAID
23. KetherInMalkuth PAID
24. shuckins PAID
25. Greg Nice PAID
15. ShamWow PAID
4. Davetopay PAID
20. Z.Kramer PAID
1. Alpedhuez55
8. garydh2000
12. Requiem

Hopefully we'll hear more from Johs soon!


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

Alright guys,

Give Ryan a small smidgen of time and he will be posting the stem options.

Johs did have a tough time dealing with the weather that hit Denmark the past week. Outside of his work-shop, he had 1.5 meters of snow. Thats practically 5 feet of the white stuff. A hefty hunk. On top of that, it turns out that Johs does not ski so.... 

All is well that ends well.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Alright guys, here is what we have for stem options:

1. Plain black mouthpiece
2. Black mouthpiece with ferrule
3. Black mouthpiece with ferrule and aluminum ring



You can PM me your choice. PLEASE send me your name as well. Lets try and get to get this done asap.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

*Payment list:*
2. blueeyedbum *PAID*
3. DarHin *PAID*
5. David M *PAID*
6. dj1340* PAID*
7. drastic_quench* PAID*
9. madurolover *PAID*
10. plexiprs* PAID*
11. Pugsley *PAID*
13. rlaliberty *PAID*
14. robofan *PAID*
16. SmokinDragon *PAID*
17. Stench *PAID*
18. vu2vu *PAID*
19. zitro_joe *PAID*
21. bfox *PAID*
22. Adrenalize* PAID*
23. KetherInMalkuth* PAID*
24. shuckins* PAID*
25. Greg Nice *PAID*
15. ShamWow *PAID*
4. Davetopay *PAID*
20. Z.Kramer *PAID*
1. Alpedhuez55
8. garydh2000
12. Requiem
*
Stem Option List:*
2. blueeyedbum *F&A*
15. ShamWow *F*
3. DarHin * B*
6. dj1340 * B*
11. Pugsley *F&A*
13. rlaliberty *F&A*
17. Stench * F&A*
19. zitro_joe *F&A*
22. Adrenalize * F*
5. David M 
7. drastic_quench 
9. madurolover 
10. plexiprs 
14. robofan 
16. SmokinDragon 
18. vu2vu
21. bfox 
23. KetherInMalkuth 
24. shuckins 
25. Greg Nice 
4. Davetopay
20. Z.Kramer 
1. Alpedhuez55
8. garydh2000
12. Requiem


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Payment sent / F&A option


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

*Payment list:*
2. blueeyedbum *PAID*
3. DarHin *PAID*
5. David M *PAID*
6. dj1340* PAID*
7. drastic_quench* PAID*
9. madurolover *PAID*
10. plexiprs* PAID*
11. Pugsley *PAID*
13. rlaliberty *PAID*
14. robofan *PAID*
16. SmokinDragon *PAID*
17. Stench *PAID*
18. vu2vu *PAID*
19. zitro_joe *PAID*
21. bfox *PAID*
22. Adrenalize* PAID*
23. KetherInMalkuth* PAID*
24. shuckins* PAID*
25. Greg Nice *PAID*
15. ShamWow *PAID*
4. Davetopay *PAID*
20. Z.Kramer *PAID*
1. Alpedhuez55 *PAID*
8. garydh2000
12. Requiem
*
Stem Option List:*
2. blueeyedbum *F&A*
15. ShamWow *F*
3. DarHin * B*
6. dj1340 * B*
11. Pugsley *F&A*
13. rlaliberty *F&A*
17. Stench * F&A*
19. zitro_joe *F&A*
22. Adrenalize * F*
1. Alpedhuez55 *F&A*
7. drastic_quench *F&A*
10. plexiprs * F*
16. SmokinDragon *F&A*
23. KetherInMalkuth *F&A* 
24. shuckins * F*
25. Greg Nice *F&A*
5. David M 
9. madurolover 
14. robofan 
18. vu2vu
21. bfox 
4. Davetopay
20. Z.Kramer 
8. garydh2000
12. Requiem


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Morning bump!


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Still waiting on a fair amount of people...


----------



## David M (Mar 11, 2009)

For Me!!!!
Tha Blakkkkkkkkk Mouthpiece!
Is where it's at!!!!


----------



## vu2vu (Oct 31, 2009)

rlaliberty said:


> Still waiting on a fair amount of people...


18. vu2vu - F&A


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

Creating a pay&pal account is being harder than I though. First I had some trouble with the confirmation code, now I think it will take 2-3 business days for the money to be available. I can either send it in dollars (which means I must pay a currency convert fee) or in euros (but I'm not sure you can have it in euros in your account) so I think I'm sending it in dollars. Sorry for the delay, but I guess it will be there by tuesday or wednesday.


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

Please add me to the "paid" list. I know I'm late, but after I found this thread I wrote a panic email to Ryan and sent the funds right after I got his reply. :madgrin: I hope I don't get bumped off the list later. ray:

I'd like the F&A stem please.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

*Payment list:*
2. blueeyedbum *PAID*
3. DarHin *PAID*
5. David M *PAID*
6. dj1340* PAID*
7. drastic_quench* PAID*
9. madurolover *PAID*
10. plexiprs* PAID*
11. Pugsley *PAID*
13. rlaliberty *PAID*
14. robofan *PAID*
16. SmokinDragon *PAID*
17. Stench *PAID*
18. vu2vu *PAID*
19. zitro_joe *PAID*
21. bfox *PAID*
22. Adrenalize* PAID*
23. KetherInMalkuth* PAID*
24. shuckins* PAID*
25. Greg Nice *PAID*
15. ShamWow *PAID*
4. Davetopay *PAID*
20. Z.Kramer *PAID*
1. Alpedhuez55 *PAID*
26. Twiggz *PAID*
8. garydh2000
12. Requiem
*
Stem Option List:*
2. blueeyedbum *F&A*
15. ShamWow *F*
3. DarHin * B*
6. dj1340 * B*
11. Pugsley *F&A*
13. rlaliberty *F&A*
17. Stench * F&A*
19. zitro_joe *F&A*
22. Adrenalize * F*
1. Alpedhuez55 *F&A*
7. drastic_quench *F&A*
10. plexiprs * F*
16. SmokinDragon *F&A*
23. KetherInMalkuth *F&A* 
24. shuckins * F*
25. Greg Nice *F&A*
5. David M *B*
14. robofan *F*
18. vu2vu *F&A*
21. bfox *F&A*
4. Davetopay
20. Z.Kramer 
8. garydh2000
9. madurolover 
12. Requiem


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Stem option has been sent!

Sorry I hadn't seen it earlier.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Gotcha. Thanks.


----------



## bfox (Oct 7, 2009)

btt


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

Bumpity bump


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

BTT... The sooner we pay, the sooner we will have the pipe in our hands. :rockon: 

Ryan, pls dont forget to put my stem choice in the list  F&A

thanks.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Updated lists:

Payment list:
2. blueeyedbum PAID
3. DarHin PAID
5. David M PAID
6. dj1340 PAID
7. drastic_quench PAID
9. madurolover PAID
10. plexiprs PAID
11. Pugsley PAID
13. rlaliberty PAID
14. robofan PAID
16. SmokinDragon PAID
17. Stench PAID
18. vu2vu PAID
19. zitro_joe PAID
21. bfox PAID
22. Adrenalize PAID
23. KetherInMalkuth PAID
24. shuckins PAID
25. Greg Nice PAID
15. ShamWow PAID
4. Davetopay PAID
20. Z.Kramer PAID
1. Alpedhuez55 PAID
26. Twiggz PAID
12. Requiem PAID
8. garydh2000


Stem Option List:
2. blueeyedbum F&A
15. ShamWow F
3. DarHin B
6. dj1340 B
11. Pugsley F&A
13. rlaliberty F&A
17. Stench F&A
19. zitro_joe F&A
22. Adrenalize F
1. Alpedhuez55 F&A
7. drastic_quench F&A
10. plexiprs F
16. SmokinDragon F&A
23. KetherInMalkuth F&A
24. shuckins F
25. Greg Nice F&A
5. David M B
14. robofan F
18. vu2vu F&A
21. bfox F&A
26. Twiggz F&A
4. Davetopay F
20. Z.Kramer F
12. Requiem F&A
8. garydh2000
9. madurolover

I tried sending garydh a message but he hasn't replied in a couple days. Anyone know anything about this fella?


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

How long do we wait?


----------



## shuckins (Jun 24, 2009)

if garydh2000 has changed his mind about purchasing the pipe,i'd be more than happy to buy a second one. it'll make a great giveaway prize one day...


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> How long do we wait?





David M said:


> Timeline:
> Between 6 - 8 weeks from when we say go.


My PAD is kickin in... its going to be a long 8 weeks :lol:


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

I was hoping someone else had some idea of how long we wait. Also waiting on madurolover's stem option choice.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

The payment thread has been open for 17 days. I'd gladly give the guy a few more days on the off chance that he hasn't seen both this thread and his private messages, but I think we should proceed here at some point. Maybe by this weekend, perhaps Sunday. I think that's a pretty reasonable time table.


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> The payment thread has been open for 17 days. I'd gladly give the guy a few more days on the off chance that he hasn't seen both this thread and his private messages, but I think we should proceed here at some point. Maybe by this weekend, perhaps Sunday. I think that's a pretty reasonable time table.


I agree with DQ. Sunday will be what, 11 says since the stem option was posted?

Also, has anyone done any trades with garydh2000? If so they should have his email and could probably have better success reaching him before Sunday. What about Madurolover and his stem choice?


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

Well, according to garydh2000's profile he was last on Puff yesterday the 19th and his last post was back on the 5th. He does have 1 trade feedback so someone has his email i'm sure. Hopefully their following this thread.


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

I think I tracked down who had the trade with garydh2000. Unfortunately it is Dedalus and according to his profile he hasn't been on Puff since last NOVEMBER! 

I'm getting sleepy.

EDIT: Just noticed this is post 100. WooHoo! Okay, now I am really sleepy.


----------



## robofan (Jun 7, 2008)

In my opinion everyone has waited long enough. The one person who has not paid has been on since this thread was started and chose not to pay. Drop him from the list and get on with the project. It has been going on for a long time now and still has a long time to go. Wrap it up and get the construction phase under way. Just one opinion.


----------



## bfox (Oct 7, 2009)

:tpd: Sorry couldn't find the I agree !


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

robofan said:


> In my opinion everyone has waited long enough. The one person who has not paid has been on since this thread was started and chose not to pay. Drop him from the list and get on with the project. It has been going on for a long time now and still has a long time to go. Wrap it up and get the construction phase under way. Just one opinion.


Hear, hear.


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm for wrapping it up now and moving to next step. I think we've waited long enough.


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

Garydh2000 just replied in the "Another reason to celebrate" thread. 

Hey Gary, read your PM's. Please contact Ryan and let him know if you are in or out on the member pipe.


----------



## pdx (Jan 11, 2010)

New member here....
Been Lurking around quite a bit as of late....
Been following this thread....Is it too late to get in on this "buy in"?
Can someone post a photo of the "final design" or pm me?
Wow what a great forum by the way....so so so much info!
Thanks to all here who help to make it what it is.


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

There is no pic of the final design. click the link in the first post of this thread to see examples of what we expect it to look like. 

As for still getting in on the deal, I have no say in the matter.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Gary has dropped for completely understandable reasons. 

PDX, if you want his spot, PM or email me at the [email protected] address above ASAP. We've been waiting to get this done a while now so I will really need to hear from you sometime tonight and receive the funds in a similar timeframe. 

Besides that, consider this DONE. I will be contacting David right away.


----------



## GrEg NiCe (Sep 25, 2009)

The anticipation is killing me. Definitely goin to be a LONG 8 weeks...


----------



## Adrenalize (Aug 24, 2009)

I've been thinking of what type of tobacco I'm going to smoke in it. Anybody else thinking the same thing?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Adrenalize said:


> I've been thinking of what type of tobacco I'm going to smoke in it. Anybody else thinking the same thing?


I am thinking of dedicating it to Stonehaven. :dr


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

Alright guys, info submitted to David who will then submit it to Johs. Thanks for the expediency here! You made the job easy.

As for dedication, I've been thinking that too. Might become my old gowrie pipe or a general VAper pipe. Not really sure yet...


----------



## Twiggz (Feb 15, 2009)

Soooo, If all goes well, we should have our pipes by the middle of March. Oddly enough thats about the same time as my one year anni with the mother of my child. I think thats a great gift to myself for lasting in a relationship that long :humble: :mrgreen: 

I will dedicate this pipe to a VaPer of some sort. Lately I've been hooked on Anni Kake. But by March I'm sure I'll have tried a few other VaPer blends. Ill choose by then.


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

Great news Ryan, thanks.


----------



## pdx (Jan 11, 2010)

OK....Money sent!

Did I make the cut?


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

THanks again for all the work on this. I will look forward to getting the pipe!!!


----------

